# Sticky  Contructions Safety 101



## kyle1745

*Constructions Safety 101**

Constructions Safety Tips:*

*Read all labels, directions, or manuals for any product, tool or etc.*
*Use the right tools for the job:*
Anytime you find your self looking for a screwdriver or other thing flat object to pry or open something stop and think if it is the right tool for the job.
Using things like a pocket knife to pry or cut through something that should be cut with a saw is never a good idea.
If you do not own the right tool, ask a neighbor, friend, or check out a local rental place.
*Working with power tools:*
If you do not have experience with the tool you are using put it down! and find someone who does. Things as simple as drills and sanders have been known to cause some nasty injuries to even the most experienced user. People with years of experience have lost fingers and more using tools they have used for a lifetime. When in doubt ask someone or contact the vendor for ideas. If you even have a slight thought that what you are doing might be a bad idea, STOP!

 Wear goggles - its not if something will happen but when...
 Wear gloves suitable for the project
 Use tools for what they are intended and not something else
 Remove lose clothing and jewelery
 Unplug the device before change a bit or blade
 Never use under the influence of Drugs or Alcohol
 Never reach across a blade or bit surface
 Avoid Distractions
 Work on or with an appropriate surface or workspace
 Use an extension cord meant for the job. An extension cord meant for a lamp can cause a fire when used with a high amperage power tool.
When using a new product/chemical to during construction, you should be familiar with the MSDS sheet. The MSDS sheet will contain things such as the hazards and personal protection equipment needed while working with the chemical, the recommended clean up procedure, and any raw chemicals that are used in the make-up of the product.

*Working with Silicone:*

 Make sure the room you are in is well ventilated or work outside. Silicone can produce some nasty fumes.
 Wear disposable gloves, these can be purchased at most home improvement stores.
 Wear old clothes and work in a area will not be harmed by a accident. Many times products like this have ways of finding their way into carpet, hair, and other unwanted places.
 Always make sure the Silicone is complete cured before moving on or adding animals. One way of testing is if you can still smell the silicone, and another is by touch. In most situations Silicone will dry in 24 hours. Most Silicone expires and it is a good idea to check the tube prior to using it to make sure it. Expired Silicone will not dry or adhere properly.
*Working with Great Stuff*

 Make sure the room you are in is well ventilated or work outside. Silicone can produce some nasty fumes.
 Wear disposable gloves, these can be purchased at most home improvement stores.
 Wear old clothes and work in a area will not be harmed by a accident. Many times products like this have ways of finding their way into carpet, hair, and other unwanted places.
 Expanding great stuff can be very powerful, and it is best to apply in small amounts when making backgrounds or other land features. It is also a good idea to only use the lower expansion type. Many people like the Handifoam products for ponds. Many people have ruined new tanks using Great Stuff from blowing out a whole side to just a crack.
*Working with Glass or Glass cutting*

Wear Gloves meant for glass work
 Wear goggles
 Work in a place that can easily be cleaned up and that is away from other family members. Basements or garages are good places, and remember it is virtually impossible to clean up every piece of broken glass.
 Pay attention to your surroundings and avoid distractions. Avoid sudden movements and take your time.
 Use the proper tools in the manner they were intended to be used.
 Work on a large, solid, flat surface.

References: 

Contributers: 
Kyle Kopp (kyle1745)
Mike (defaced)

If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this guide please send me or a mod a PM.

Last Updated: 12/2/2007


----------

